# Impossible d'ajouter des musique à ma bibliothèque



## Tekmakey (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Je me suis acheter un iPod touch pour Noël.

J'ai donc installer iTunes.

L'installation finie la plupart de mes musique se sont installée certaines pas pourquoi? Je ne peux le dire elles étaient mp3 comme les autre mais cela représente une minorité .

Puis j'ai ressue d'autre musique de type mp3 venant d'un ami.

Dans ma bibliothèque au tout début il y avait toute mes musiques comme je l'ai déjà signaler.

J'ai supprimer certaines musiques que je ne voulais pas sur mon iPod Touch 8 Giga.

Ces musique ainsi que celles fournies par mon ami ne sont pas ajoutable à ma Bibliothèque iTunes.

Comme j'ai pu le voir sur le web ou sur le support iTunes pour ajouter un musique il faut faire :  Fichier > Ajouter Fichier/Dossier à la Bibliothèque.

Ors quand je fait cette opération rien ne se passe ces musiques je je souhaites ajouter sont de type mp3 comme les pionnières de la bibliothèque qui étaient elles aussi en mp3.

Du coup je me pause des question comment contourner se problème de type majeur? 

Autre question comment ajouter des vidéos qui sont en .flv?

Merci à vous!

Tekmakey

Up svp j'aurais besoin de conseils :/


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2009)

Etrange pour tes MP3.

Pour les FLV, il faut les convertirs en MP4. Tu es sous Mac ou PC?


----------



## Tekmakey (27 Décembre 2009)

Pc Windows Vista

Ok pour les video elles doivent être en MP4.

Part contre je viens de test les musique en .wma qui se trouve dans le dossier échantillon de musique ( les musiques pourris qui sont automatiquement sur l'ordi dès l'achat ) ben ces musiques s'ajoute facilement à la bibliothèque!

Du coup je comprend mal franchement pourquoi j'ai des Mp3 qui dans le même dossier ne peuvent pas être ajouter d'autre si?


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2009)

Pour les MP3, essais de les glisser sur Quick Time histoire de voir si cela les ouvrent. Si oui, il y a un soucis avec iTunes, si c'est non, c'est les MP3 qui posent problèmes.


----------



## Tekmakey (27 Décembre 2009)

OK je dois le glisser sur l'icône du bureau ou ouvrir QuickTime ( qui porte mal sont nom )


Quand je le glisse sur QuickTime la musique s'ouvre normal et commence comme sur VLC.

Même les musique qui ne se sont pas ajouter et sont inajoutable s'ouvre normal

Car si je l'ouvre sa fait Switching mais ne s'ouvre toujours pas au bout de 20 min


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2009)

Houla, c'est plus grave que je ne le pensais du coup. Tu arrives à lire d'autres musiques dans iTunes apparemment, mais pas ces MP3. QT est indispensable pour lire ce genre de chose, donc normalement tu ne devrais rien pouvoir entendre ce qui n'est pas le cas. Très étrange tout cela.


----------



## Tekmakey (27 Décembre 2009)

+1 j'y comprends absolument rien.

Les zics qui ne marchent pas sur iTunes marchent sur VLC et QT mais on ne peut les ajouter à iTunes :/

Puis j'ai 728 MO dans la catégorie autre qui sont apparue sur mon iPod fin je le vois sur iTunes mais hier j'avais pas sa pourtant j'ai installer qu'une icone sur le bureau de l'iPod vers un site web que j'ai supprimer mais aucun changement.

???


----------



## lebucheron69 (20 Mai 2010)

slt

j'ai le même problème que toi avec itunes. J'ai des discographie en MP3 et j'ai voulue les ajouter à itunes. Tout est rangé par album et jusque là je n'ai pas eu de problèmes mais suivant les album je me suis rendu compte que de temps en temps toutes les musiques n'étaient pas misent dans itunes... 

alors jusque là j'ai utilisé tout ce que je connaissais avec les mêmes procédure que toi, j'ai essayé de les glissés dedans, de les ajouter directement dans le dossier itunes... sans aucun résultats! ces musique là ne veulent pas aller dans itunes!! alors j'ai comparé les infos de deux fichiers pour voir si il y avait des différences... rien du tout!

j'utilise un macbook

si il y a une personne qui sait comment faire ça serait cool!

Merci


----------



## monvilain (20 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Il serait intéressant de tester un MP3 sur Nos iTunes afin de savoir si cela vient du morceau.

Peut être en upload FTP ou par E-Mail?


Me contacter par M.P si cela vous intéresse.


----------



## Nicolas_D (22 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème avec iTunes 9.2.1 sur MacOS 10.5.8 mes fichiers mp3 sont pourtant lisibles avec VLC et QuickTime. :mouais:
Si vous avez une solution ou un début d'explication au pourquoi du comment (problème de DRM ?!), ce serait sympathique.
Merci

Nicolas_D


EDIT : il est possible d'ajouter ces mp3 à iTunes a condition de les passer dans la moulinette d'Audacity. Néanmoins lors de mon essai un fichier mp3 est passé de 6,3 Mo à 4,2 Mo en gardant l'encodage mp3 :s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------

Je viens de trouver une solution, j'espère qu'elle répondra pour tous au problème posé.

J'ai ouvert mes mp3 récalcitrants à iTunes avec ID3 Editor et j'ai décoché (desenable) les 2 cases relatifs au tag mp3 (ID3 v2 et v1) puis enregistré de suite (dans ce logiciel appelé "update"). Mes mp3 sont dorénavant enregistrables dans ma librairie iTunes.


----------



## paxcou (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai itunes 9.2.1 et depuis quelques semaine je ne peux rien ajouter à ma librairie : ni film, ni musique. J'ai essayé d'importer des mp3 pris dans ma librairie et réimporter, rien n'y fait. J'ai vérifié les droits en écriture du dossier de musique, tout est ok. C'est le mystère total !


----------

